# Apartment walls



## Moore (Apr 24, 2009)

I am so tired of living with light beige walls that are not allowed to be painted any other color. Do you have any solutions as to how to brighten up an apartment? Are there coverings that can be put on walls that can be pulled right off, not damaging the walls?


----------



## Dana11 (Mar 5, 2009)

try huge wall digital poster on the wall. that might help and it is not going to really destroy the paint when you wanna take it off.


Dana


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

how long are you living there? How much is your security deposit? We were in one place for 5 years. It was worth loosing $300 of the deposit to paint the place.


----------

